# Algae



## general1107 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wanted

Hard working algae eater with good references. Needed immediately. Apply online now.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

SAE and Otos

Laith


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

All fast-growing plants, in cooperation with macro and micro nutrients under sufficient light!


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

I agree... lots of healthy plants as well!


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Pleco's & Amano shrimp


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

I went the ottocinclus and SAE route. First, I added 5 ottos which did a good job on brown and green spot algae, but they couldn't handle the black brush algae (BBA). Next, I added 5 SAE's for the BBA a few weeks after adding the ottos (took a while to find um locally.) Now, a week after adding the SAE's my tank is just about totally algae free. I had the BBA under control, as it wasn't spreading anymore, but what was there was staying. The SAE's cleared it right up. 

(I couldn't go the shrimp route because my angels would make meals of them.)


----------



## general1107 (Mar 28, 2004)

*plants*

Do they get rid of the algae on plants? I have a few fish that seem to be feeding of something thats on the plants but it isn't visible while the few plants that actually have a ton of algae on them they leave alone.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

What kind of algae you're trying to get rid? Those different fish take out different algaes.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

My .02- 

Even the best algae-eating fauna will not solve a significant problem in an unbalanced tank. They're basically good for keeping a well-balanced tank "shined up". Most of us have gone to algae eaters to try to solve an outbreak at one time or another. IME it does not work, but proper tank conditions will.


----------



## general1107 (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't want to try and solve an imbalance. I have lots of healthy plants lots of light and everything else I just want to get rid of the algae thats on a few plants and thats on some of the ornaments and a little on the glass. Their is hardly any algae and it doesn't seem to have grown in months so I just want an algae eater that will get off the ground every week or two and do some algae cleaning instead of only eating the algae discs.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

General...You don't want to try to solve an inbalance  Why not?

Not to upset but you can get all the algae eaters in the world but they won't solve the algae problem unless your tank has a balance. 

All the algae eaters that have been mentioned are good ones, depending on the type of algae you have. It is good to get a variety to eat all types of algae that my occur.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

General -
Why don't you give us some water parameters, tank size, lighting, dosing schedule, fish load etc. That way we'll have a better idea of what you're dealing with.
I agree with trenac completely. All the algae eaters in the world are not going to be able to keep up with an unbalanced tank.

Len


----------



## general1107 (Mar 28, 2004)

The tank is balanced though thats why I'm not trying to solve an embalance. I actually have very little algae except for on a few types of small plants. The rest don't have algae on it at least not noticeable. The glass looks clean enough too. Its just on the select plants and maybe a few ornaments. 

Tank parameters:

55 gallon: medium to heavy fish load: 1 sae, one pleco for fish that eat algae
Heavily planted
Lighting: 260 watts of flourescent lighting
No ammonia, no nitrite, 70 ppm of nitrate
9 kh, 6.8 ph, 25 ppm of c02.
Iron and micro fertilizers added every 3 days to a week.
Water changes: 40% every 2 weeks, occationally 40-50% per month
temperature 80-83 F
Algae problem only on a few plants and algae is green and fairly long. 1/4- 1/2 inch long.


----------



## general1107 (Mar 28, 2004)

algae might be brown or green. Not sure.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

70ppm of nitrate, that seems high. A good range is betwenn 10-20ppm.

Here is a link to ID algae... http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9

Depending on the type of algae you have you could add some Otto's & Amano shrimp to the ones you already have. Keeping a variety is the best option, this way what ever type algae pops up will be taken care of.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Agree again. Oto's stay small, and 3 or 4 will not add much to your fish load, and they stay busy with the algae.

Len


----------

